# Delta table saw blade guard problem



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like my saw :}:} I am in Morris county. Netcong. Essex sounds like ya might be caldwell,roseland area? be glad to try and help ya.
PM me or email at [email protected] I sent you a PM with info


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

*Awesome*

It won't let me send a PM in reply (don't have 20 posts under my belt yet) but I have your number and will call or email closer to the weekend. I'm only half an hour from your town. Very much appreciate the offer.
Ryan


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Ryan; its those damn gremlin's :laughing: :yes: Thats fine just holler, bring all the parts, WE get em together for ya LOL LOL
Jack


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I have the saw. The guard is in my trailer I think. If I had it here Id be happy to take a picture for you. The diagram looks pretty simple but maybe that because I have seen the guard before. Hasn't been on the saw since I bought it. I know I'm bad but I hate those things.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

RDS http://pricecutter.com/product.asp?...d=CNz11tvs-5ECFQ-QGgodLTJPxQ&bhcd2=1204922129
Probably the cheapest on the web.
Let me know if all went well.
Jack


----------



## RDS (Feb 29, 2008)

It did go well -- all systems go. And thanks for the link, and for all your help. You're a true gentleman.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that will ruin my reputation LOL LOL
Anytime was great meeting ya. :laughing:


----------

